# Dovetail corner joints



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I know, I know... ANOTHER thread on dovetails.....


I've done a search of the messages and can't seem to find an answer to this one. I'm planning on making some drawers to be installed in an existing cabinet, and am wondering how to go about makeing a jig for the dovetail pins. I think that is the correct name for them. Spacing the dovetails doesn't look difficult, with a bit of practice of course, and a fabricated jig. Anyone have any suggestions on how to make the pins to fit into the dovetails? Setup is a table and 1/2" dovetail bit. 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting Question: However, have you considered using (I Believe it's called) a sliding dovetail joint? I just resized drawers from a huge cabinet some one threw out. (Solid oak) - what a find !!

Curious what others might think of this alternative.

All the best
cfm


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

cfm said:


> Interesting Question: However, have you considered using (I Believe it's called) a sliding dovetail joint? I just resized drawers from a huge cabinet some one threw out. (Solid oak) - what a find !!


What a find indeed!! I'm becoming a bit of an auction hound and occasionally I have seen the leaf inserts from tables sold, just for the wood.

As for the sliding dovetails, never done any.. way beyond my capabilities right now as I am a complete novice here. I've seen them, and plan on trying them someday, but that's a ways off. 

Brian


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Could this be what you're looking for?
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/409/dovetail-keys.pdf


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

$19.99 Dovetail Jig | Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

one of the great jigs for this job is the one below.it's not cheap but it can do many jobs.
All done on this great jig, keys and slots...

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

======


----------

